# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Rugpijn,bloed in de mond-wat is dit?

## Lady

Mijn man heeft rugpijn,en als de pijn hevig is,krijgt hij een vieze smaak,en ziet dat er bloed in zijn mond zit.
Bloedonderzoek,darm en maagonderzoek hebben niks opgeleverd.
het is al anderhalf jaar zo.
Wie weet wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## Wendy

Heeft het iest met zijn slokdarm te maken? Want is daar al onderzoek naar geweest?

----------


## Lady

Hoi,bedankt voor je reactie.
Er is een maag darm onderzoek geweest,dus dan zien ze ook zijn slokdarm.
het zijn erg vreemde klachten.
hij wordt vaak wakker met pijn,voornamelijk rug,maar ook maag,en proeft dan een vreemde smaak,en heeft dan bloed in het speeksel.

----------


## Yv

Bloed in de mond? Kan dat ook te maken hebben met ontstoken tandvlees? Het hoeft niets te maken hebben met de andere klachten.

----------


## Lady

Denk het wel,want hij heeft dan hevige rugklachten,en dan heeft hij dus bloed in zijn mond,wat geen arts kan verklaren

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lady,

Is er inmiddels al bekend waar de pijn en het bloed vandaan komen?
Zijn de lever, nieren en longen ook onderzocht?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

